# Acheter sur l'ibookstore américain ?



## clovis1906 (9 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour

Je souhaite faire l'acquisition d'un ibook disponible sur l'ibookstore américain (je suis sur iPhone). Savez-vous comment faire ?

Cordialement,

Clovis


----------



## Gwen (9 Novembre 2010)

Acheter une carte prépayée aux USA afin de pouvoir faire des achats sur la partie américaine du store.

Le plus dure sera de se procurer cette carte. On en parle longuement dans d'autres postes du forum.


----------



## clovis1906 (10 Novembre 2010)

Merci

Paypal, cela ne marche pas pour acheter sur le site américain ?

Clovis


----------



## Gwen (10 Novembre 2010)

Non, car tu paye avec une carte française et non américaine.


----------

